# problema installazione

## GinoPilotino

ciao ragazzi, sono un giovannissimo utente linux (diciamo che ci sto mettendo le mani da una settimana scarsa), e mi piacerebbe tentare l'esperienza gentoo.

ho scaricato la guida all'installazione e la sto seguendo pari pari sul mio portatile dell (non ho nessun sistema installato, windows è stato brasato via) bootando il livecd.

dopo aver partizionato il disco correttamente, formattato e attivato la swap ho eseguito i seguenti comandi (nb. ho i dischi configurati nel seguente modo: hdc1 boot, hdc2 swap e hdc3 root)

# mount /dev/hdc3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

# cd /mnt/gentoo

fin qui tutto ok.

in seguito ho scaricato lo stage2 per la mia architettura, ma quando eseguo il comando #tar -xvjpf stagexxx comincia a decomprimere tutto ma alla fine esce un errore del tipo /proc/.keep o qualcosa del genere (scusate la non professionalità).

all'inizio ho pensato che si trattasse di un file corrotto ma niente, anche scaricando da altri mirrors l'errore è sempre lo stesso.

ho provato ad andare avanti inutilmente perchè non riconosce neanche il comando emerge.

ho sbagliato qualcosa?   :Crying or Very sad: 

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## molesto

in tutta onestà, non so da cosa derivi  ma *l'errore* è un warning.

stai tranquillo, si è sempre presentato anche a me, ogni volta,

non pregiudica in alcun modo il procedimento di installazione.

vai avanti a seguire la guida..

quasi quasi "braso" windows anche io... ma che vuoi, 

mi serve per la mia ragazza....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GinoPilotino

ok allora domani vado a recuperare un router e continuo l'installazione così se ho qualche problema posto qui   :Wink: 

----------

## GinoPilotino

ragazzi, eccomi di nuovo qui a chiedere un vostro supporto.

sto eseguendo alla lettera la guida all'installazione di gentoo pero' quando sono nella situazione in cui devo scompattare lo stage scelto il sistema mi dice, al termine dello "scompattamento" la seguente cosa: 

tar: ./proc/.keep :cannot open: no such file or directory.

tar: error exit delayed from previous errors

e' normale tutto questo? sia con lo stage 2 che con il 3 mi da lo stesso errore.

aiutatemi vi scongiuro  :Sad: 

----------

## GinoPilotino

o meglio, mi sono espresso male in precedenza; sicuri che quell'errore e' normale? perche' prima avevo provato a fare emerge system ma durante l'emerge m'ha dato un altro errore  :Sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

sei sicuro di aver seguito la guida alla lettera?

mi puoi postare il comando che dai prima che ti compaia questo errore?

che cosa hai fatto di preciso finora, per quanto riguarda l'intallazione?

----------

## randomaze

 *GinoPilotino wrote:*   

> tar: ./proc/.keep :cannot open: no such file or directory.
> 
> tar: error exit delayed from previous errors

 

Si é normale ma non é un problema, vai pure avanti...

Se non ricorod male  dato dal fatto che non hai ancora fatto il bind del filesystem /proc (o forse é il contrario... lo hai fatto prima) e la guida riposta erroneamente.

Comunque se fai una ricerca nel forum vedi che non sei il primo con questo errore... ma non da problemi per il proseguimento dell'installazione  :Wink: 

----------

## GinoPilotino

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> sei sicuro di aver seguito la guida alla lettera?
> 
> mi puoi postare il comando che dai prima che ti compaia questo errore?
> 
> che cosa hai fatto di preciso finora, per quanto riguarda l'intallazione?

 

ho scritto tutto nel primo post. i comandi che faccio durante l'installazione sono i seguenti:

# formatto le partizioni e attivo la swap

# mount /dev/hdc3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# cd /mnt/gentoo

#tar -xvjpf stagexxx 

questi sono tutti i comandi che eseguo, e tutte le volte che mi esegue la scompattazione del tar mi compie quell'errore. poi se provo ad andare avanti il merge system mi da sempre errore  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *GinoPilotino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Hai letto il mio post?

Hai notato che nel manuale che c'é attualmente in linea questi due passi sono invertiti?

----------

## GinoPilotino

eccomi, no, sinceramente non ho letto il tuo post perchè ero con links2 e mi scoppiava la testa.

domani mattina ci riprovo eseguendo il comando che mi dici tu, che se non erro dovrebbe quindi essere

# mount -o bind /proc ...ecc?

proverò con questo, ormai ci devo riuscire, è una questione di principio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *GinoPilotino wrote:*   

> eccomi, no, sinceramente non ho letto il tuo post perchè ero con links2 e mi scoppiava la testa.
> 
> domani mattina ci riprovo eseguendo il comando che mi dici tu, che se non erro dovrebbe quindi essere
> 
> # mount -o bind /proc ...ecc?
> ...

 

No, devi invertire le cose:

- Prima scompatti lo stage

- Dopo fai il mount di proc

----------

## GinoPilotino

grande, domani provo, spero di risolvere così il problema  :Wink: 

----------

## GinoPilotino

rieccomi qua, questa volta con un nuovo problema.

allora, partendo dal principio, sono riuscito ad eliminare il problema della "scompattamento" del file .tar. successivamente aggiorno il portage (tutto ok), imposto il file make.conf in modo corretto e e faccio merge system.

durante merge system mi esce però questo errore (sia sul portatile che sul fisso):

sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1 failed

function src-compile, line 107 exitcode 1

configure 1.8x failed  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'errore esatto?

----------

## GinoPilotino

allora ragazzi, dopo mille disavventure (e ore e ore perse), grazie all'aiuto vostro e di un mio compagno d'università sono riuscito ad installare gentoo.

ora però è sorto un altro problema, che non siamo riusciti a risolvere.

sostanzialmente non mi vede la scheda ethernet.

abbiamo provato a far partire il live cd e dando il comando lsmod abbiamo visto che i moduli che carica sono questi:

modulo 		usato		da

jenta_socket	

pcmcia_core	1		jenta_socket

evdev

slamr

b44

mii		1		b44

parport-pc

parport		1		parport-pc

sbp2

ohci1394

ieee1394	2		sbp2, ohci1394

ohe1_hcd

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

ehci_hcd

ora, dato che ho una broadcom 440x abbiamo pensato di fare modprobe b44 e modprobe mii.

il risultato è stato nullo.

se faccio dhcpcd mi dice che il comando non lo conosce e per lui eth0 è un'interfaccia sconosciuta   :Sad: 

----------

## CLod

[ot] sei ginopilotino del dsy? [/ot]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> [ot] sei ginopilotino del dsy? [/ot]

 

[MOD]Esitono i pm per queste cose[/MOD]

----------

## GinoPilotino

si sono il ginopilotino del dsy (che figo sono famoso  :Very Happy: ) che ora sta smadonnando per far andare questa rete  :Sad: 

----------

## bigliasfera

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... dato che ho una broadcom 440x...
> 
> 

 

anche io ho quella scheda ,nel kernel :device drivers --> networking support -->ethernet (10 or 100)-->Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (experimental) piccolo sigh!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## GinoPilotino

ragazzi, spero che questo thread diventi il punto di riferimento per i niubbi come il sottoscritto  :Very Happy: 

grazie mille, la rete è partita  :Very Happy: 

cambiando discorso, vorrei installare la gentoo anche sul fisso ma non ci riesco. installando normalmente eseguo i seguenti comandi, presi dalla guida

# fdisk 

	le partizioni sono così: avvio 64 MB ext2, swap doppio ram, altra reiserfs

=================== creiamo i file system e attiviamo la swap ============================================

# mke2fs /dev/hda1

# mkreiserfs /dev/hda3

# mkswap /dev/hda2

# swapon /dev/hda2

=================== montiamo le partizioni =========================================================

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# cd /mnt/gentoo

=================== scarichiamo da internet e scompattiamo ============================================

# links2 http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

# tar -xvjpf stage*

# cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

=================== entriamo nel sistema ==========================================================

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

================== aggiorniamo il portage ==========================================================

# emerge --sync

================== configuriamo e installiamo il sistema ================================================

# nano -w /etc/make.conf

	CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

	CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

	CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

# emerge system

...però durante emerge system mi esce fuori il seguente messaggio:

sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1 failed

function src_comile, line 107 exitcode 1

configure 1.8x failed

sapete cos'è? oppure dirmi dove sbaglio? ve lo chiedo perchè ora un'installazione (quella sul portatile) me l'hanno eseguita da remoto ma io voglio capire perchè (altrimenti non s'impara niente) mi esce fuori quell'errore durante il merge system  :Sad: 

----------

## Neomubumba

Per darti una mano devi postare una buona parte dell'output di emerge automake altrimenti con un solo numero è difficile che ti possiamo aiutare.

Ci possono essere un sacco di motivi per cui un merge non va a buon fine bisogna leggere bene i dettagli dell'errore (anche se non sono un guru questo l'ho capito perchè a volte non mi va a buon fine l'emerge)

----------

## GinoPilotino

scusa la mia ignoranza in materia, ma come faccio a scoprire che tipo di errore e' e da cosa e' causato? io ho riportato quello che mi dice l'emerge, per sapere il tipo di errore dove devo andare? viene loggato da qualche parte?

----------

## Dhaki

In realtà non penso ci sia un vero e proprio log per gli errori di emerge (/var/log/emerge.log infatti segnala solo le attività e non i contenuti), per capire cosa ne causa il fallimento devi leggere le linee sopra quello che hai postato poco sopra, ovvero l'errore vero e proprio. Quando piu o meno hai capito da che app dipende o cosi puoi cominciare a cercare in bugzilla e nel forum (e anche google é tuo amico).

----------

## maninthebox1

te lo dovrebbe dire con l'emerge!

per esempio, nel caso in cui gcc non riconosce qualche commento delle cflag si blocca e ti da l'errore    gcc non ha riconosciuto...e così via! (questo è un esempio)

cerce di postare buone 10 - 15 righe!

tornando al primo problema di questo topic....mi è capitato anche a me l'errore del .proc ecc...

la soluzione come ti hanno già detto e come hai già capito è che devi prima estrarre lo stage e poi fai mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GinoPilotino wrote:*   

> scusa la mia ignoranza in materia, ma come faccio a scoprire che tipo di errore e' e da cosa e' causato? io ho riportato quello che mi dice l'emerge, per sapere il tipo di errore dove devo andare? viene loggato da qualche parte?

 

prova a fare un altro emerge sync && emrge -v system (la v serve per avere un po' più di debug)

A volte capita che ci siano ebuild scritti male, ma vengono solitamente corretti rapidamente, quindi effettuare un nuovo sync spesso risolve il problema 

Comunque presta attenzione ai suggerimenti che ti vengono dati, come quello di postare più righe di errore   :Wink: 

----------

## Rulez

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> In realtà non penso ci sia un vero e proprio log per gli errori di emerge (/var/log/emerge.log infatti segnala solo le attività e non i contenuti), per capire cosa ne causa il fallimento devi leggere le linee sopra quello che hai postato poco sopra, ovvero l'errore vero e proprio. Quando piu o meno hai capito da che app dipende o cosi puoi cominciare a cercare in bugzilla e nel forum (e anche google é tuo amico).

 

come dice Dhaki cerca qua: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 :Wink: 

----------

## GinoPilotino

l'errore me lo ripete un'altra volta ed e' il seguente. vi prego, non uccidetemi se scrivo con caratteri strani oppure se mi faccio le ricerche da solo ma sto navigando con links2.

ho controllato durante l'emerge, e l'errore avviene durante l'emerge 29 di 72, ossia durante l'autoconf.

l'errore che mi dice e' il seguente: autoconf 2.58 or better is required

please make sure it's installed and in your path...che vuol dire?  :Sad: 

io eseguo tutto alla lettera come nella guida...io ho un pentium4, devo scaricare lo stage per il pentium 4 no? non il 686 giusto? ragazzi sto impazzendo, sembra che nessuno abbia questo errore  :Sad: 

----------

## GinoPilotino

nessuno in fase d'installazione ha avuto questo errore oppure sa come rimediare? 

"autoconfig 2.58 or better is required. please make sure it is installed and in your path" ??   :Confused: 

----------

## maninthebox1

da quale stage sei partito?

----------

## randomaze

 *GinoPilotino wrote:*   

> "autoconfig 2.58 or better is required. please make sure it is installed and in your path" ??  

 

Se fai "emerge -s autoconfg" cosa dice?

E se fai "ls -l /usr/bin/auto*" ?

EDIT: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=261215&highlight=autoconf

----------

## GinoPilotino

grazie mille, domani provo con emerge -O autoconf  :Smile: 

----------

## maninthebox1

ALLA FINE COME HAI RISOLTO?

HAI SISTEMATO?  PER FAVORE CAMBIA IL TAG AL 3d...

----------

